# A Copy... Or An Extrodinarily Good Value Watch?



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

A month ago I bought a Chronomat Pan clone from a forum member, and I really like the watch even though it was a cheap chinese copy!

I liked it so much I was very close to buying the real thing, and certainly would have done if someone had bought the Aquanautic King Cuda I put up for sale or trade in the sales forum [\advertisment]. However I spotted the item pictured below. The case is SS, but is also available in brushed Ti. 'Probably' manufactured in China but has been made and polished extremley well. The crystal has been properly treated and coated with an anti scratch, anti reflective coating (the sort that gleames purple if the light hist it at the wrong angle). It has a very nice and sturdy calf leather strap in a croco look, and it's fitted with a genuine hand wound ETA Unitas 6497 movement, as is used in the real Pan Luminors. Now I wouldn't like to take it diving! But how many people would actually take the real 2500m Pan Subs down to that level anyway! In my opinion this Â£150 watch does for Panerai, what almost all the RLT 2824s do for the Â£600-Â£1000 Oris/Brietling/Tags which really aren't that much better (if better at all) than the watches made by Roy! Contact me if you'd like more info!

Henry.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

nice looking piece, I'm after a 6497- would you pm me a link please?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks good quality for the money ,i couldnt get along with my o+w 6497 and sold it on here ,i would like to see (dont know if they make them) a 6497 turned so the subdial is at the bottom and the crown at the top ,giving it a bullhead look.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Picture of the Ti cased one. In cased no one realised the deal is even the two layer one, with the top layer cut out to provide the numerals as is done in the Panies too.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Henry

I have a couple of Kienzle Atlantis watches with the same movement which I think is great and I'm looking to scratch that Panerai itch.

I saw the sales post on ebay for these watches and was very intrigued, so I asked the seller a few questions to satisfy my curiousity. I never received a reply so that put me off somewhat. But if anyone has experience with this seller and can shed some light, or even better post a review of this watch my curiousity may get the better of me again.

Not sure if this helps or not, but I'd like to find out more.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not sure about this really, weve discussed at length the copy/fake/hommage issue, it does look like a quality watch, but in my opinion if your going to go to all that trouble to make cases dials etc then why not design a original watch, Ive gone down the copy/hommage road myself and just havent felt comfortable wearing the watch....Just my opinion...


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Actually I kind of agree Jason. I think it's trying a bit 'too' hard to be a Panerai. But while it costs 10% the value of a genuine Pan, I personally think it's at least 75% of the watch! Will take some more photos of it on.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

A few members asked me to a bit of a more meaty review. Unfortunatley I don't have a Â£1500 Panerai to compare it too, so I'm comparing it to the nearest thing I have, a similar price, similar spec. Aquanautic!

The most dissapointing thing about the Unitas is that it didn't even come with a box! It was wrapped in a small football pitch sized amount of bubble wrap though! Its actually very plain, and the SS case has just the right amount of *bling* for me anyway! The brushed Ti one offered for Â£20 more may be right up some peoples street though. Certainly less flashy than the Aquanautic but incredibly nice none the less. The Aquanautic is a few mm larger and heavier, but I think most of the weight difference is due to the solid link braclet on it, the watches themself aren't all that different.

Both have exposed backs, and the lack of markings on the Unitas are a bit of a let down. It would at least be nice to see the makers logo, or some depth testing! While the crown gaurd feels sturdy enough to prevent any water getting in to at least 100m (probably more) without any reference I'm not even going to take it into the shower! Although I doubt anyone who has a real 300m Luminor takes theirs into the shower either!

You must remember that this IS a real Swiss movement, and has been keeping exact time with the ETA 2834 in the Aquanautic. Although the Unitas does require winding, it's still much better than a silver plated battery (sorry quartz lovers!). Yes the Aquanautic is better, yes the real deal will be better, but yes, in terms of how much watch you get for your money this one beats both of them hands down!

More photos of my watch:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Anybodfy heard of XXL watches - a brand?

My wife was in Leeds yesterday & she said they looked similar to Pannies - and this was a Panerai AD.


----------



## lobanow (Nov 6, 2006)

Where can I buy the watch? Do you have any link?


----------



## SteveD (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi there,

I've purchase a similar style watch from Ebay over the weekend. This was an unbranded chrono with a 7750 movement inside. Sounds like the same seller! Just hope mine turns out to be the same quality...


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I got one of these too (steel, not a fan of titanium), about a week ago. Same seller I imagine, good value IMO, not had it from my wrist since I got it (apart from sleeping, bathing and washing up...). Am v happy with mine. Mine gained about 30 secs or so in the first couple of days but has settled down to a couple of seconds + a day since, which is fine as far as I am concerned.

I've had the O&W Oceanmaster (orange), this IMO is better value.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

SteveD said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've purchase a similar style watch from Ebay over the weekend. This was an unbranded chrono with a 7750 movement inside. Sounds like the same seller! Just hope mine turns out to be the same quality...


pity you can't yet PM- I'm curious....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I received this Radiomir 'hommage' yesterday. It's well made, has a decorated 'Swiss' Unitas movement, sterile dial and looks great.

There seems to be a lot of Far Eastern (and Russian) watches around lately with 'Swiss' ETA, Valjoux and Unitas movements. I do wonder how stretched the definition of 'Swiss' has become


----------



## lobanow (Nov 6, 2006)

why cant I send PMs? I really like to know where I can get one.

email me where you bought yours!

[email protected] c o m


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lobanow said:


> why cant I send PMs? I really like to know where I can get one.


because unscrupulous dealers hi jacked the pm system for spamming a while back.

The PM facility is unavailable until you have made 50 posts.


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Henry I'm really tempted by one of those - are you able to e-mail me a link to [email protected] please?

Still can't pm although I must surely be getting closer to my first 50 posts...

*Simon*

Yep, 16 to go...

*Simon*


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Just search everyones favourite auction site for "unitas"

I've sent so many PMs I've actually memorised the sellers ID!


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, $152.50 for a brand new 44mm Marina Militare GMT Auto on that well known US auction site... tempting...

*Simon*


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A nice watch, and a good buy.

Henry, if you look up the subject of homage watches on the site you will finsd it has been often dicussed. You will read a lot of pious waffle about originality etc. (and I suspect it's mostly from those members who can afford the real deal) but to me there's nothing wrong with an honest-to-god homage, whether it be Morgan's roadster cars styled very much like the MG's of the late 1940's and 1950's or Grovana's Submariner lookalikes. As long as the watch doesn't carry a maker's name that it isn't entitled to then there's no problem, surely?

You bought the watch for two reasons... firstly because you like the style and secondly because you perceived the specification to be high for the purchase price, therefore representing good value for money. Both admirable sentiments and all that really matters.

Enjoy wearing the watch - it' a beauty.

Rob


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> You will read a lot of pious waffle about originality etc. (and I suspect it's mostly from those members who can afford the real deal) but to me there's nothing wrong with an honest-to-god homage,










You said it Rob! Me, I can hardly see the difference between a replica and a homage, in some cases it seems we are talking as little as some tiny logo/script, each to their own.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> A nice watch, and a good buy.
> 
> You bought the watch for two reasons... firstly because you like the style and secondly because you perceived the specification to be high for the purchase price, therefore representing good value for money. Both admirable sentiments and all that really matters.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, I used to get extreme stick from an ex forum member because I liked the Invicta subs...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Garry said:


> I totally agree, I used to get extreme stick from an ex forum member because I liked the Invicta subs...


Don't get me started on Invicta subs Garry







Best watch for bang per buck that I have ever or am likely to ever own


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree, I used to get extreme stick from an ex forum member because I liked the Invicta subs...
> ...


...For sure. I always wanted the later model with the ETA movement, but they seem very difficult to source from within the UK these days...


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> A nice watch, and a good buy.
> 
> Henry, if you look up the subject of homage watches on the site you will finsd it has been often dicussed. You will read a lot of pious waffle about originality etc. (and I suspect it's mostly from those members who can afford the real deal) but to me there's nothing wrong with an honest-to-god homage, whether it be Morgan's roadster cars styled very much like the MG's of the late 1940's and 1950's or Grovana's Submariner lookalikes. As long as the watch doesn't carry a maker's name that it isn't entitled to then there's no problem, surely?
> 
> ...


I think a few Morgan owner's might object to the homage label http://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/about_morgan/1940.html.


----------



## kkbb (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the Panerai style, but if the watch gives you enjoyment and no regret then it's a fantastic buy. I envy your satisfaction.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Can I ask what the lume is like on this watch? I do like a nice half life on my wrist!









Best regards David


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I Have a couple of Panny clones.

Beware. They might look like real Swiss 6497 movements...

Virtually all of them are fake Chinese movements. When I looked at mine under a loupe I could see the differences. The finish on the bridges and parts isn't as crisp. Sometimes they are over-oiled and you can see residue on the parts. They feel different when you wind them - the click isn't as loud or sharp sounding and when you release pressure on the crown there is a bit of backlash. If you watch the hour hand when you set the time, you'll notice that it moves irregularly. On a real 6497 the hour hand will move very smoothly. I've had no problems with my fakes and they are very accurate. The 6497 movement is a simple and robust design.

The 7750 movements are also copies.

That's why they are so cheap.


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

Are these still available? I searched Unitas on Ebay and all I could see were 2 starting at Â£90 with BINs of Â£250 which is a bit steep for me.

Any ideas if the chap is still selling them?

MB


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

lobanow said:


> why cant I send PMs? I really like to know where I can get one.
> 
> email me where you bought yours!
> 
> [email protected] c o m


These are okay vaue for money ,it will be along time before i could purchase the real panerai gmt ,i mentioned it to the wife and she replied ive got a knife!!!














they just dont understand the pasion


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll add my email to the pleas for information [email protected](co).uk, in case anyone can help









MB


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

I used have a real problem with "homage" watches, but I no longer do. Hell, most watches look alike from a case design standpoint. How many dive watches look like Rolex subs, yet are still respected? Now fakes are another story. I could never wear an outright fake and feel good about it.

I've got an Alpha "Paul Newman Daytona". It's a great watch, especially for what it cost. I remember going to the health clinic and the doc couldn't stop staring at my wrist







 No one ever stared at my wrist when I was wearing a real Panerai or a real Rolex! Btw, I got turned on to the Alpha on a Rolex forum









Cheers,

Bruce


----------

